# TV to PC



## DevilStar (Sep 12, 2006)

Hi guys, just wondered if you could help me.

I have a Hitachi Plasma screen TV and just recently I relized that I had a cable that would let me hook the plasma up to my PC so I could use it as a monitor.

I dont know the name of the cable but its the kind that most monitors use if they dont have a USB. Usually they only have the one end that connects into you desktop case and the other goes into the monitor, but this ones double ended.

One end goes into the desktop and the other gos into the back of the Plasmas reciever box.

That works fine. My TV is now my monitor.

What I want to know is can I revearse it somehow, is there someway I can make the TV channels stream onto my PC so I can watch tv on my monitor.

my Skybox is hooked up to the same reciever so it should be possible. 
Right:4-dontkno 

I hope the infos clear enough.


----------



## scottydont2841 (Aug 3, 2005)

it sounds like an S video cable, i think that they only give signals out. VGA boxes can be used to connect DVD players to monitors, so as long as you;ve got the correct outputs on the back of the skybox that should be ok to use too.

P.S. why would you wanna hook a box up to a monitor when u have a plasma lol.....just curious.


----------



## DevilStar (Sep 12, 2006)

scottydont2841 said:


> it sounds like an S video cable, i think that they only give signals out. VGA boxes can be used to connect DVD players to monitors, so as long as you;ve got the correct outputs on the back of the skybox that should be ok to use too.
> 
> P.S. why would you wanna hook a box up to a monitor when u have a plasma lol.....just curious.



I'd like to be able to stream the live feed and record it to my Hard Drive. So I can playback TV shows and Movies. When I eventualy get a DVD recorder Drive
I can throw it onto CD.:tongue:


----------



## scottydont2841 (Aug 3, 2005)

ah ryt i see now. well i think if youve got the outputs on the skybox you could use the VGA adpater.


----------



## DevilStar (Sep 12, 2006)

Thanks for the advice. My other problem is. I dont no if I have a video card thingy. How would I check ?


----------



## scottydont2841 (Aug 3, 2005)

most higher end video cards have s video ports, a better card will be in the AGP (accelerated graphics port) which is next to the pci slots, or the lower spec ones may be pci, check this pic out

or check the back for the s video which looks like this, they are sometimes black though not yellow and where the monitor port is located if it is at the top of the tower next to all the others its probably an oboard card where youll need to buy a better one.


----------



## DevilStar (Sep 12, 2006)

scottydont2841 said:


> most higher end video cards have s video ports, a better card will be in the AGP (accelerated graphics port) which is next to the pci slots, or the lower spec ones may be pci, check this pic out
> 
> or check the back for the s video which looks like this, they are sometimes black though not yellow and where the monitor port is located if it is at the top of the tower next to all the others its probably an oboard card where youll need to buy a better one.




I do have the port but I dont have the cables. :4-dontkno 

Today I decided to buy a DVD-recorder its easier. Dont know if any of you guys could give me some idea about this one. Is it possible to hook it up to a PC. Below is the one I think i'm going to get. I dont have a HDTV but other than the one below can you recomend any better ones for around £400


Panasonic´s DIGA DMR-EX75EB-S
Super Multi Format 160GB HDD Recorder with Freeview Tuner


If future proofing is important in selecting your DVD recorder, the new Hard Drive model DMREX75 from Panasonic will offer just that. Besides combining both DVD Recorder and high capacity Hard Drive recording in one unit, equipped with an integrated digital terrestrial tuner ready for the start of the analogue switch off, now just a couple of years away.

They also boast an HDMI terminal and the technology to upscale standard definition material to high definition quality. Perfect partners for the latest HD panels.

Features Include:

* Built in Hard Disk Drive
The DMREX75 includes a 160GB hard drive which is capable of recording up to 284 hours of footage (in EP Mode) and it?s not just TV content that you are able to store. DMREX75 models have an SD card slot and JPEG digital photos can also be transferred to the hard drive for convenient storage and luxuriant playback!

*Go Digital
An integrated Freeview recorder is an increasingly popular choice for those wanting to upgrade to digital, and benefit from up to an additional 40 TV and 24 radio channels with no subscription charge The DIGA DMEX75 also has a analogue tuner, rising to the challenges of accommodating both consumers who have adequate Digital Broadcast reception and those who are yet to enjoy strong enough reception.

* The Power of HDMI
By connecting an HDMI cable to your HD ready TV, you can enjoy your DVDs in beautiful high quality pictures on par with that of High Definition images. You can also convert other non-HD signals, such as JPEGs from your SD card, to HD level for playback with improved picture quality.
High definition (10801 720p) Up conversion with HDMI


Specifications & Features


Playback
DVD (Digital Versatile Disc)
DVD+R/RW (Re-Recordable)
DVD -RW (Re-Recordable)
DVD-R (Recordable)
DVD RAM (Re-Recordable)
MP3 (MPEG-3)
VCD (Video CD)
CD-R (Recordable)
CD-RW (Re-Recordable)
SVCD (Super Video CD)
CD (Compact Disc)
JPEG (JPEG/Image CD)
Region 2 (UK/Europe)
Recording
DVD+R/+RW 12cm 4.7GB
DVD Ram 12cm 4.7GB/9.4GB
DVD-R 12cm 4.7GB
DVD -RW 12cm 4.7GB
1 Hr Approx XP Mode With 4.7GB
2 Hr Approx SP Mode With 4.7GB
4 Hr Approx LP Mode With 4.7GB
6/8 Hr Approx EP Mode With 4.7GB
160 Gb Hard Disk Drive
284 Hrs Hard Disk Recording Time
Panasonic Recording Notice

Convenience
Freeview
Quick Setup
Sleep Timer
Clock
Connections
1 x HDMI Connection/s
1 x S-Video Connection/s
1 x DV-IN Connection/s
1 x Component Video Connection/s
1 x SD/Multimedia Card Slot/s
1 x RGB Scart Connection/s
Accessories Supplied
Remote Control
User Manual
Mains Cable
Batteries
Warranty Card
Power,Weight & Dimensions
3.3 Kg Unit Weight (Approx)
430x58x329 mm (W/H/D) Dimensions
24 W Power Consumption


----------

